# iPhone 1.1.3



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

I'm going to NYC this weekend. If I pickup an iPhone that is 1.1.2 if they still have them, will I still be able to downgrade to 1.1.1, unlock, then reupgrade to only 1.1.2? Or, if the Apple store only has 1.1.3 units available, will I be able to downgrade to 1.1.1 and do as above? Or will I be buying a brick?
Tx.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

scdean said:


> I'm going to NYC this weekend. If I pickup an iPhone that is 1.1.2 if they still have them, will I still be able to downgrade to 1.1.1, unlock, then reupgrade to only 1.1.2? Or, if the Apple store only has 1.1.3 units available, will I be able to downgrade to 1.1.1 and do as above? Or will I be buying a brick?
> Tx.


1. If your phone is out-of-the-box with 1.1.2, you WILL be able to downgrade to 1.1.1 and you WILL be able to jailbreak it, but you WILL NOT be able to "unlock" it without the help of a TurboSIM/StealthSIM type solution, so figure another $100 into your budget.

2. If the phone is already loaded with 1.1.3, there is at present no solution to doing anything not authorised by Apple.

3. You will not under any circumstances be "buying a brick." The absolute worst thing that could possibly happen is that your iPhone will be only an iPod Touch for a while until either Rogers gets with the program or someone figures out a way to circumvent Apple's changes.

4. I could be wrong about this, but I have a feeling that the Turbo/Stealth SIM type developers will find a way to make their products work with 1.1.3 in due course. That will probably be the ONLY way to get that to work.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How would Rogers "getting with the program" help with an non-unlockable 1.1.3?




chas_m said:


> 1. If your phone is out-of-the-box with 1.1.2, you WILL be able to downgrade to 1.1.1 and you WILL be able to jailbreak it, but you WILL NOT be able to "unlock" it without the help of a TurboSIM/StealthSIM type solution, so figure another $100 into your budget.
> 
> 2. If the phone is already loaded with 1.1.3, there is at present no solution to doing anything not authorised by Apple.
> 
> ...


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

> 3. You will not under any circumstances be "buying a brick." The absolute worst thing that could possibly happen is that your iPhone will be only an iPod Touch for a while until either Rogers gets with the program or someone figures out a way to circumvent Apple's changes.


Ah, I didn't know this...so any iphone that I get is useful out of the box. Good to know.

Here's the latest on the iPhone Status Ticker




> As of January 16, 2008 it is NOT YET POSSIBLE to unlock Out-of-box 1.1.2 or 1.1.3 iPhones from USA or Europe yet.
> 
> Apple released firmware 1.1.3 on January 15 and the dev team is working on it right now. Good news: 1.1.3 brings a baseband update, that will once again allow us access to the baseband's memory (this means that there will be a software unlock).


So, does this mean that we can expect a software unlock soon for 1.1.2 AND 1.1.3? For some reason I have in the back of my mind that in order to unlock 1.1.2 they needed an upgrade in 1.1.3 firmware's baseband memory but in order to software unlock a 1.1.3, they'd need the same deal for 1.1.4 firmware....or am I on crack?


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Even if you're unfortunate enough to buy a 1.1.3 iPhone, it's now possible to downgrade to 1.1.1 and even update it to 1.1.2.

Instructions can be found here, though they're a bit tricky. An automated process for performing those steps will undoubtedly be available soon.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

> Even if you're unfortunate enough to buy a 1.1.3 iPhone, it's now possible to downgrade to 1.1.1 and even update it to 1.1.2.


These instructions are if you accidentally upgraded from 1.1.2 to 1.1.3. Should we assume that this would also work on 1.1.3 out of the box?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Visnaut said:


> Even if you're unfortunate enough to buy a 1.1.3 iPhone, it's now possible to downgrade to 1.1.1 and even update it to 1.1.2.
> 
> Instructions can be found here, though they're a bit tricky. An automated process for performing those steps will undoubtedly be available soon.


This will be of great help to people who want to experiment, and offers flexibility and options to 1.1.3 owners. Thanks for the link!


----------



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

I guess my concern was, even if I can downgrade to 1.1.1, is there any way to upgrade to 1.1.2. I would assume if you went thru iTunes it would upgrade to 1.1.3 so is the upgrade availabe exterior to iTunes?

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

benk said:


> These instructions are if you accidentally upgraded from 1.1.2 to 1.1.3. Should we assume that this would also work on 1.1.3 out of the box?


I haven't seen confirmation of this, since presumably there aren't any 1.1.3 OTB units yet; they're still pashing remaining stock of 1.1.2 out.

Historically though, the downgrade process has been identical regardless of whether it was an upgraded or OOB phone.



scdean said:


> I guess my concern was, even if I can downgrade to 1.1.1, is there any way to upgrade to 1.1.2. I would assume if you went thru iTunes it would upgrade to 1.1.3 so is the upgrade availabe exterior to iTunes?
> 
> Thanks for the help so far.


The way you downgrade to 1.1.1 is essentially the same way you would upgrade 1.1.2. In either case, you're option-clicking the Update button in iTunes, which instead of upgrading the phone to the latest version, it lets you specify what firmware file you want to update with.

Keep in mind though, what you're actually downgrading is the version of OSX on the device, not the actual GSM baseband radio, which only accepts updates which are superior in version to the one it is currently running. This means that when you downgrade, you cannot use the Phone or SMS portion of the phone until you update to the version of OSX that recognizes that baseband version.


----------



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

In other words, I have to make sure I get a 1.1.2 unit?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Hyper Sim said:


> Yeah, get a 1.1.2 and pick up a Hyper Sim/Hyper Card.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions



Please stop spamming these boards with your cheap knockoff devices. Your product will NOT work for 1.1.3, as it is not reprogrammable.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

scdean said:


> In other words, I have to make sure I get a 1.1.2 unit?


Make sure you get a 1.1.2 unit, and look into getting a Turbo SIM. Those are the only **SIM solution that is reprogrammable, so it stands a chance of working with 1.1.3.


----------



## PastorVink (Nov 20, 2007)

Are You saying that my newly purchased Stealth Sim (arrived WED) will never work with a 1.1.3. So I can never get the update?

Or just that it doesn't work right now?

And I'm not so sure that Turbo Sim is the way to go since you can't get one.
They have been closed for like 50 days, not the product service history to rely on updates for.
Tony


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

> Are You saying that my newly purchased Stealth Sim (arrived WED) will never work with a 1.1.3. So I can never get the update?


I think here's a good chance that StealthSIM will work eventually with 1.1.3 (at least that's my guess since it works with all other firmware versions). This document gives a rundown of various SIM adaptors.

I think it's generally acknowledged that IF you can get your hands on a TurboSIM, then you should get that above other adaptor but I think StealthSIM is a solid second choice.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

PastorVink said:


> Are You saying that my newly purchased Stealth Sim (arrived WED) will never work with a 1.1.3. So I can never get the update?
> 
> Or just that it doesn't work right now?
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty much what I'm saying. The estimates at this point seem to be that the phone is checking the SIM more often now, which requires an update to the spoofing process on the **SIM. Only the Turbo SIM is capable of such an update. Of course, they may work out something different altogether.



benk said:


> I think here's a good chance that StealthSIM will work eventually with 1.1.3 (at least that's my guess since it works with all other firmware versions).


It only works on all previous versions because they were made for the 1.1.2 update. All previous versions have the same flaw that allows the **SIM to work.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Doesnt turbosim jam the card into the phone?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

i stole this name said:


> Doesnt turbosim jam the card into the phone?


What do you mean by "jam the card into the phone"? It's a shim, not a clunky block.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

No, I know, i was just lead to believe that once the modded card was in there there's no way of getting it out


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

i stole this name said:


> No, I know, i was just lead to believe that once the modded card was in there there's no way of getting it out


Not at all. The Turbo SIM fits on top of your regular SIM, adding marginal height (the memory chip fits into the part that has been cut of your SIM). If done carefully, you can easily remove and replace the combination of the two.


----------



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

There's lot's of TurboSIMs available on eBay. Are these _not_ the real thing? I've got my iPhone now and you guys are making me nervous!!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

scdean said:


> There's lot's of TurboSIMs available on eBay. Are these _not_ the real thing? I've got my iPhone now and you guys are making me nervous!!


You need a Bladox-branded SIM. All others are fakes/clones.


----------



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

Would someone mind describing their experience with StealthSIM and if they feel it will work later with 1.1.3?
Thanks.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

John Clay said:


> What do you mean by "jam the card into the phone"? It's a shim, not a clunky block.


These SIM solutions are thin, but when I installed my StealthSIM, I used some tape to ensure that it would fit perfectly into the SIM tray...you DON"T want the StealthSIM stuck in the tray when you pop it out!!!


----------



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

I ordered a TurboSIM from PDA Plaza. Ordered it online yesterday at 3:30 pm and it arrived at my doorstep at 10:30 am today. Props to them!!
I am following the Hackint0sh tutorial. I downgraded to 1.1.1, did the independence thing, installed Oktoprep, then upgraded to 1.1.2. That all went OK. But when I run the jailbreak.jar file, it says I must first install Oktoprep before upgrading to 1.1.2. I redid everything three times.
Can anyone here help??
Thanks,


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

I tried using a double-tape to secure my SIM to the StealthSIM, but it won't register my SIM correctly. My suspicion: the extra 0.1mm thickness of the tape was keeping the contacts from touching properly. I removed the tape, and my iPhone's been working perfectly ever since. 

I'm running Week 47 (1.1.2 OTB) Jailbroken.

Still reading every possible forum post to see if there's enough confirmation for me to justify attempting 1.1.3.


----------



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

OK. I did some more reading and realized that I was restoring to 1.1.2 instead of updating. So it really is an easy process if you follow the instructions carefully!! I'll let you know how the TurboSIM programming goes (crossing fingers).


----------

